# Sanatorium Diablo



## UrbanX (Aug 5, 2013)

We saw a report of this place from a few months ago and it was _mint_. So much so, we took a six-hour 600Km spike out our way to visit it. 




What we found when we got there was a weird mix. The buildings furthest away from the main road were indeed mint. Unfortunately the site got progressively worse as we moved towards the exit, the ravers and metal pirates had clearly gone to town on the last building. 

Typical bathroom of the final block



Selfie:



Typical corridor (carpeted walls) 



Typical waiting room: 



There was even a room filled with banners protesting against the hospitals closure: 



Most common rooms in functioning hospitals are dirtier than this! 



Tribute to ‘that’ shot from Beelitz: 









Check out the wallpaper in this room, it was like a ‘Magic eye’. This shot is straight out of the camera too! 



The sexy pump girls had let themselves go too:






JC101:






Check out this wallpaper! 



Down in the bowels of the hospital were the mighty plant rooms: 






There was the sadness of the childrens wards to come: 



I couldn’t believe how mint the nurses quarters were, cleaner than my house! 









Archives room, still totally full: 















Another room full of patient records: 






Hairdressers: 



This is where things started to go downhill fast. 

It was a real shame to see the library trashed for no reason. Just wanton destruction, not for theft. 












Key room: 



Postcards in the gift shop:









Despite being in the most trashed area, I was amazed to see that the marauders had some dignity and respect, and had left the chapel absolutely mint. 







Which is more can be said for the swimming pool: 






Ah well, we can take solace in the fact that the view is still untouched: 



Thanks for looking!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 5, 2013)

Mmmmmmm... thassa narce! 

Sad isn't it that it only takes one knobhead to trash an entire area in about 5 minutes flat. I can never quite work out what kick they get from it either.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 5, 2013)

Amazing,thanks for sharing.


----------



## AgentTintin (Aug 5, 2013)

Amazing!! Looks like it could be brought back into use tomorrow


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 6, 2013)

Cracking set of pics and what a great site!
Thanks..


----------



## jjstenso (Aug 6, 2013)

Catholic fear of god stopped the mindless ***** from smashing the chapel I reckon... Didn't have time for the accommodation, looks untouched in comparison. 

Real shame how the hospital (as far as I know it wasn't a sanatorium) has gone so far down hill in such a short space of time, we were well disappointed with it.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice shots there dude!


----------

